# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  chạy 2 motor trục Y trên arduino cnc shield v3

## honganle

chào mọi người. em tính chạy 2 motor trục Y trên arduino cnc shield v3 dùng 2 driver khác nhau. em dùng driver drv8825. em cho 2 driver này 1 cái vào Y 1 cái vào A cho mirror axsis được ko ạ. ai biết giúp em với nhé

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> chào mọi người. em tính chạy 2 motor trục Y trên arduino cnc shield v3 dùng 2 driver khác nhau. em dùng driver drv8825. em cho 2 driver này 1 cái vào Y 1 cái vào A cho mirror axsis được ko ạ. ai biết giúp em với nhé


Lấy driver khác đấu câu chân song song với cái dính ở trong là xong.

----------


## honganle

> Lấy driver khác đấu câu chân song song với cái dính ở trong là xong.


như vậy thì xấu quá anh, còn cách nào khác ko anh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> chào mọi người. em tính chạy 2 motor trục Y trên arduino cnc shield v3 dùng 2 driver khác nhau. em dùng driver drv8825. em cho 2 driver này 1 cái vào Y 1 cái vào A cho mirror axsis được ko ạ. ai biết giúp em với nhé


Không được nhé, đấu xong bác config thế nào. Chỉ có cách là kéo jump từ trên arduino shield vào thôi ạ. Chung pul và dir là được  :Big Grin:

----------


## honganle

> Không được nhé, đấu xong bác config thế nào. Chỉ có cách là kéo jump từ trên arduino shield vào thôi ạ. Chung pul và dir là được


vậy chắc em dùng 1 driver kéo 2 cái step luôn. như vậy ổn ko anh. em cho nó chạy ngược chiều

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> vậy chắc em dùng 1 driver kéo 2 cái step luôn. như vậy ổn ko anh. em cho nó chạy ngược chiều


E chưa chạy 1 driver 2 step bao giờ, e nghĩ nó chạy được nhưng dễ tèo driver lắm.

----------


## nhatson

> vậy chắc em dùng 1 driver kéo 2 cái step luôn. như vậy ổn ko anh. em cho nó chạy ngược chiều


drive chịu nổi 2 con thì chạy thoai

----------


## katerman

Em thì chưa mò bo này, nhưng e thấy có 4 khe cắm driver. không biết có thể thiết lập 2 driver chạy chung cho trục Y được không- cái này bác google thử xem.
Trên bo Ramps 1.4 của máy in 3d có jắck ra step thứ 2 cho trục Z- chỉ dùng 1 driver. em cắm chạy rồi, nhưng chưa xem nó đấu như thế nào với step Z1.
Ngoài ra còn có khe mở rộng cho driver: http://www.mme.vn/products/mach-mo-rong-a4988-drv8825
Bác chủ thớt xem có thể tùy biến được không.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Lenamhai

DRV8825 công xuất 2,5A kéo cùng lúc 2 motor 1,2A chạy ok. Mình dung cho máy in 3d chay 2 con nema17 1,4A chạy phà phà

----------


## kzam

Chạy 2 trục vít me thì máy cũng bác cũng to đấy chứ, chơi mach3 đỡ phải lăn tăn.

----------


## katerman

> DRV8825 công xuất 2,5A kéo cùng lúc 2 motor 1,2A chạy ok. Mình dung cho máy in 3d chay 2 con nema17 1,4A chạy phà phà


Máy in 3d thì trục z lâu lâu nhích 1 phát, nếu làm máy cnc kéo trục Y có tải chạy liên tục thì e không biết có bền hay không.

----------


## nnk

quất thoải mái, chú ý là 2 mô tơ Y phải giống nhau là được, đấu song song 2 mô tơ vô 1 driver chạy tuốt, miễn dòng cấp dưới dòng mã cua drivr là chạy ok

----------


## honganle

em làm máy laser nha mấy anh. sử dụng arduino cnc shield. step để 1.3A chắc em cho 1 driver kéo 2 thằng luôn. hy vọng ko sao

----------


## sonkun

> em làm máy laser nha mấy anh. sử dụng arduino cnc shield. step để 1.3A chắc em cho 1 driver kéo 2 thằng luôn. hy vọng ko sao


Em cũng đang chế 1 con laser, phương án em sử dụng cũng giống của bác, arduino uno r3 vs cnc shield. Em đấu nối dây như hình, chỉ là chưa có trở giữa 2 chân TTL thôi, nhưng em đang gặp vấn đề là nếu ngắt 2 chân TTL khỏi cnc sheild thì công suất laser đạt max, đốt thủng bìa carton như chơi, nhưng khi gắn 2 chân TTL vào cnc shield và cho khắc thì công suất yếu lắm, không đủ làm đen bề mặt. Đang định chiều tan ca chạy đi mua trở 4.7k về gắn em sao, mong các cao nhân chỉ giáo. À, em đang vọc con laser diode 2W  :Big Grin:

----------


## honganle

> Em cũng đang chế 1 con laser, phương án em sử dụng cũng giống của bác, arduino uno r3 vs cnc shield. Em đấu nối dây như hình, chỉ là chưa có trở giữa 2 chân TTL thôi, nhưng em đang gặp vấn đề là nếu ngắt 2 chân TTL khỏi cnc sheild thì công suất laser đạt max, đốt thủng bìa carton như chơi, nhưng khi gắn 2 chân TTL vào cnc shield và cho khắc thì công suất yếu lắm, không đủ làm đen bề mặt. Đang định chiều tan ca chạy đi mua trở 4.7k về gắn em sao, mong các cao nhân chỉ giáo. À, em đang vọc con laser diode 2W


Mình cũng giống bác. có gì chia sẽ kinh nghiệm nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------


## honganle

cho em hỏi chỗ chỉnh em tô vàng trên driver laser để mình chỉnh gì vậy ạ

----------


## sonkun

> cho em hỏi chỗ chỉnh em tô vàng trên driver laser để mình chỉnh gì vậy ạ


Theo như em tìm hiểu được thì cái đó là chỉnh dòng cấp cho con diode laser, em tay mơ nên không biết chỉnh như thế nào, hỏi bên bán hàng thì họ nói nhà sản xuất đã điều chỉnh hết rồi, mình đụng vào là tèo con diode ngay. Em cũng chỉ biết vậy thôi chứ cũng chưa dám vọc nhiều. Máy của bác đến giai đoạn nào rồi?

----------


## honganle

> Theo như em tìm hiểu được thì cái đó là chỉnh dòng cấp cho con diode laser, em tay mơ nên không biết chỉnh như thế nào, hỏi bên bán hàng thì họ nói nhà sản xuất đã điều chỉnh hết rồi, mình đụng vào là tèo con diode ngay. Em cũng chỉ biết vậy thôi chứ cũng chưa dám vọc nhiều. Máy của bác đến giai đoạn nào rồi?


đang đợi in 3d mấy chi tiết nữa là bắt đầu lắp ráp và chạy thử. Hiện tại chưa chạy thử nên chưa biết lỗi gì. chắc khi nào bắt đầu phải lên đây tìm cao nhân giúp đỡ

----------


## sonkun

Bác in chi tiết 3d rồi lắp ráp ah, em có máy in 3d, lúc đầu cũng làm như bác, cũng in 3d xong ráp lại, chạy thử thấy nó rung quá, lại tháo hết ra thiết kế lại chi tiết dày hơn, in đặc hơn, ráp lại thấy ok hơn xíu nhưng vẫn chưa bằng lòng. Cuối cùng em chuyển sang chơi bằng thép và hàn chết lại luôn, thấy ok hơn nhiều  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## honganle

> Bác in chi tiết 3d rồi lắp ráp ah, em có máy in 3d, lúc đầu cũng làm như bác, cũng in 3d xong ráp lại, chạy thử thấy nó rung quá, lại tháo hết ra thiết kế lại chi tiết dày hơn, in đặc hơn, ráp lại thấy ok hơn xíu nhưng vẫn chưa bằng lòng. Cuối cùng em chuyển sang chơi bằng thép và hàn chết lại luôn, thấy ok hơn nhiều



máy mình ko có đầu chỉnh tiêu cự. vậy mình chỉnh bằng cách nào đây bác.

----------


## sonkun

Bác tháo cái nắp chụp ra nhé, bên trong sẽ có thấu kính của nó, bác xoay cái thấu kính đấy sẽ chỉnh đc tiêu cự

----------


## honganle

> Bác tháo cái nắp chụp ra nhé, bên trong sẽ có thấu kính của nó, bác xoay cái thấu kính đấy sẽ chỉnh đc tiêu cự


ok bác. cái đó mình chỉnh rồi nhưng mà hơi bất tiện quá.

----------


## honganle

> Em cũng đang chế 1 con laser, phương án em sử dụng cũng giống của bác, arduino uno r3 vs cnc shield. Em đấu nối dây như hình, chỉ là chưa có trở giữa 2 chân TTL thôi, nhưng em đang gặp vấn đề là nếu ngắt 2 chân TTL khỏi cnc sheild thì công suất laser đạt max, đốt thủng bìa carton như chơi, nhưng khi gắn 2 chân TTL vào cnc shield và cho khắc thì công suất yếu lắm, không đủ làm đen bề mặt. Đang định chiều tan ca chạy đi mua trở 4.7k về gắn em sao, mong các cao nhân chỉ giáo. À, em đang vọc con laser diĐính kèm 55935ode 2W


mình cũng gặp trường hợp giống bác. không biết bác khắc phục được chưa ạ. được thì hướng dẫn mình cách sử lý nhé

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> chào mọi người. em tính chạy 2 motor trục Y trên arduino cnc shield v3 dùng 2 driver khác nhau. em dùng driver drv8825. em cho 2 driver này 1 cái vào Y 1 cái vào A cho mirror axsis được ko ạ. ai biết giúp em với nhé


Bác dùng thử bo này xem sao nè, 2 driver cho trục Y luôn, tương thích với GRBL.

----------


## honganle

> Bác dùng thử bo này xem sao nè, 2 driver cho trục Y luôn, tương thích với GRBL.


mình mua arduino cnc shield rồi bác à.  :Big Grin:

----------


## katum573

Có thể link này giúp đươc cho bác. bác kéo xuông phần jumper settings để cài đặt driver A chạy theo pul dir theo x,y hoặc z.
https://blog.protoneer.co.nz/arduino...ssembly-guide/

----------

